

Why I Stand While I Work and Sit on Breaks - UXMovement
http://uxmovement.com/resources/why-i-stand-while-i-work-and-sit-on-breaks

======
keiferski
Yup, it's pretty bad for you. I try to stand as much as possible, but standing
desks aren't exactly cheap, and I don't have a dresser that's the right
height.

NYTimes ran a few articles a while back about this very subject..

[http://opinionator.blogs.nytimes.com/2010/02/23/stand-up-
whi...](http://opinionator.blogs.nytimes.com/2010/02/23/stand-up-while-you-
read-this/)

[http://well.blogs.nytimes.com/2010/07/14/phys-ed-the-men-
who...](http://well.blogs.nytimes.com/2010/07/14/phys-ed-the-men-who-stare-at-
screens/)

A key point: "The men worked out, then sat in cars and in front of televisions
for hours, and their risk of heart disease soared, despite the exercise. Their
workouts did not counteract the ill effects of sitting."

